# !boggle method



## مهندس أول (31 أكتوبر 2006)

نظرية كل ما فيها تجميع الأفكار للحصول على أفكار غير متشابهه وما فيها أي ذكاء أو معجزة لإختراعها.كل مافيها أنها فكرة عادية ومع ذلك أخذ عليها صاحبها برائة إختراع ويأخذ مبلغ مالي عن كل من يستخدمها. لن أزيد كلمة عن ذلك , كل ما أريد معرفته هو ما رأيكم؟!:68:


----------



## مهندس أول (5 نوفمبر 2006)

أين الردود يا جماعة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخ المهندس أول توضيح مفهوم هذه النظريه لكي نقدم مشاركتنا ((( نظرية كل ما فيها تجميع الأفكار للحصول على أفكار غير متشابهه وما فيها أي ذكاء أو معجزة لإختراعها ))) ما هو المقصود بهذه الجمله 
ولك مني جزيل الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس اول لم تجبني علي ماذكرت فارجو اجابتي 
وشكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*اخي مهندس اول :*-
قد سالتك عده مرات وشاركتا مرتين ولكن للاسف لم تقم حتي بقراءه ما ورد مني هل هذا لعدم وجود قيمه في ما ذكرت؟اما انك مشغول؟ولم اخي الكريم؟
وفي نهايه الامــــــر لك الشكر


----------



## مهندس أول (15 فبراير 2007)

*رد مستعجل*

نأسف يا ريمون لعدم الرد السريع على مشاركتك لعدم الإنتباه لها ولكن سأرد عليك الآن
علاما أعتقد فإن على كل مهندس مثابر أن يكون ملماً بboggle method و هي طريقة لتجميع الأفكار في موضوع معين للوصول إلى أكبر عدد ممكن من الأفكار ويتم ذلك بأن يتجمع عدد من الأعضاء لتكوين فريق ثم يقوم كل عضو بطرح أفكاره ثم تحذف الأفكار المتشابهه:3: 
نأسف ثانية للتأخر في الرد بسبب انشغالي بالإختبارات وشكراً على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## مهندس أول (29 مارس 2007)

إلى م.ريمون قد قرأت ردك كما طلبت مني ولكنك لم تتجاوب معي.
يبدو أنك كنت تريد النقد فقط؟
على كل حال شكراً لك.


----------

